
Modulecounts - DanielRibeiro
http://modulecounts.com/
======
kbenson
Here's the thing. CPAN is pretty damn comprehensive. The problem is rarely not
having a solution for your problem, but finding which of the few solutions
best fits your need, is well maintained, etc.

According to this, CPAN has ~30,000 modules with aout 3/day being added,
rubygems has more than twice as many modules at ~67,000 with an additional
43/day, and npm has ~50,000, but is gaining _111 modules a day_.

What is being added? Is it just the thousandth personal version of someone's
lightbox implementation that they feel the world needs to see? I sure hope
not, because that doesn't bode well for those repositories, IMHO.

Edit: I guess lightbox doesn't make sense with node, or at least is less
likely than some other possibilities.

------
karangoeluw
What happened to npm in August?

[http://i.imgur.com/dUr1B9t.png](http://i.imgur.com/dUr1B9t.png)

